# An interesting lecture on Social Anxiety



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

An interesting lecture on the development of Social Anxiety.

Speaker: Stefan Molyneux

Known for: Hosting Freedomain Radio; Contemporary Philosopher

http://media.freedomainradio.com/feed/FDR_1702_Social_Anxiety.mp3

His argument focuses on the childhood development role in social anxiety - pretty much one of the leading factors.

Most people typically get social anxiety in their youth, but some people do get social anxiety later in life from PTSD.

The best way to study philosophy / psychology is to learn from the many.

Psychologytoday is another great source of brilliant speakers: http://www.psychologytoday.com/topics/anxiety


----------

